# كيف يتم حساب الكميات في الاوتوكاد الرجاء ارسال الطريقة ضروري



## م.ماسة (27 يوليو 2011)

الرجاء لمن يعرف ارسال الطريقة ضروري


----------



## samah hasabo (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
عفوا لكن لم افهم السؤال ,هل يمكن ان توضحي اكثر
مثلا تقصدين حساب كمية المباني والحديد والخرسانة من الplan؟؟؟


----------



## م.ماسة (27 يوليو 2011)

لا حساب كمية الفانكويلات


----------



## م.ماسة (27 يوليو 2011)

وحساب كمية الفتحات أيضا


----------



## حسن طه عبدالقادر (27 يوليو 2011)

فى برنامج اسمه arch cad فيه الخاصيه دى بس فى الاوتوكاد مش عارف


----------



## م.ماسة (27 يوليو 2011)

قالو لي عن طريق الفلتر fi بالاوتوكاد بس ما عرفت استخدمها


----------



## mohamed mech (27 يوليو 2011)

يمكن استخدام امر
bcount
لحصر مجموعة من البلوكات 

او امر
ssx
لحصر بلوك واحد 
و لا بد و ان يكون البلوك اسمه معلوم لنا و عدم وجود بلوكات خارج المخطط او فى الليجنت لانها سوف تجمع مع البقية​


----------



## mohamed mech (27 يوليو 2011)

و هناك طريقة اخرى نقوم بالحصر بها ألا و هى 
الحصر عن طريق التكست المكتوب مع كل عنصر 
ولا داعى ان يكون بلوك
فقط تكست

من قائمة edit
نختار find
و نكتب اسم العنصر المطلوب حصر عدده 
و نكتب اى تكست فى replace with
و نختار replace all
فيظهر لنا العدد الذى تم تغيره
ثم بعد ذلك نلغى العملية بعمل
ctrl+z​


----------



## mohamed mech (27 يوليو 2011)

ممكن ايضا نحصر مجموعة من الخطوط التى تمثل المواسير او الدكت او غير ذلك بواسطة امر
tot 
و عو عبارة عن ليسب يتم وضعه فى 
C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2010\Fonts
و هو المكان الافضل من وجهة نظرى
ثم منداخل الاتوكاد و من قائمة

tools
نختار
load application
و نذهب الى المسار المذكور اعلاه فنجد الليسب 
نختاره و نضغط على 
load



و يكمن فتح الحقيبة الموجودة بالاسفل و اضافى الليسب حتى لا نحتاج الى اضافته مرة اخرى
و ندوس على اغلاق
و فى الاتوكاد نكتب 
و نختار مجموعة الخطوط و كليك يمين نحصل على طولها
يمكنه جمع الاكواع و الدوائر و الخطوط المستقيمة و لمنحنية
الطول يظهر بالملم

ملحوظة عند فتح مخطط جديد تظهر رسالة
load lisb in to first drawing only
or
load in to every drawing
نختار الاختيار الثانى
اى فى كل المخططات
مرفق الليسب

و لمزيد من الاوامر الهامة يتم الرجوع لموضوع
الاوامر العجيبة فى الاتوكاد
من هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124900.html


و بالتوفيق


----------



## م.ماسة (27 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## mohamed mech (27 يوليو 2011)

م.ماسة قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك يا أخي الكريم


 
و إيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم


----------



## hamadalx (29 يوليو 2011)

طيــــــــــــــــب ياهندسة لو كنت عايز أطوال لأقطار معينة ............أعمل إيه؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يوليو 2011)

hamadalx قال:


> طيــــــــــــــــب ياهندسة لو كنت عايز أطوال لأقطار معينة ............أعمل إيه؟؟


 
فى طريقتين​ 
1- إنك من الاول تعمل لير لكل قطر و يكون لها لون مختلف حتى تستطيع تمييزه بعينك
ثم عند الحصر تغلق كل اللير عدا قطر 25 مثلا و تستخدم الامر tot و تختار كل ما يظهر لك على الشاشة مرة واحدة و بمنتهى السهولة سوف تحصل على مجموع الاطوال الافقية 
أما الاطوال الراسية فهى لا تظهر على الاتوكاد و يجب تقديرها بنفسك حسب عدد النزلات​ 
2- الطريق التقليدية و هى ان نرسم بلير واحدة و نكتب قطر كل ماسور بجوارها ثم عند الحصر نستخدم امر tot و تختار يدويا كل ماسورة لها قطر 25 مثلا حتى تنتهى من كامل المخطط
زى ما تكون بتنقى رز كده
ههههههه
و بالتوفيق​


----------



## م.ماسة (29 يوليو 2011)

اول مرة اسمع بهالطريقة 
كيف اخترعتها


----------



## zanitty (29 يوليو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> ممكن ايضا نحصر مجموعة من الخطوط التى تمثل المواسير او الدكت او غير ذلك بواسطة امر
> tot
> و عو عبارة عن ليسب يتم وضعه فى
> C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2010\Fonts
> ...


يا باشا افضل حاجه انك تحط اللسبات بتاعتك كلها فى مجلد معين و تحطه فى المسار اللى بيفتح لك لما بتعمل ابلود
بمعنى 
حط كل اللسبات اللى بتستخدمها فى مجلد 
خد المجلد ده فى ايدك كوبى 
خش الاوتوكاد و اعمل ابلود 
لما تفتح الشاشه بتاعه الابلود اعمل بايست 
و كده يبقى انت مش محتاج انك كل مره تغير المسار اللى بيفتح لك او ترجع له تانى لو احتجت حاجه منه 
و كل شيخ و له طريقته يا باشا



mohamed mech قال:


> فى طريقتين​
> 1- إنك من الاول تعمل لير لكل قطر و يكون لها لون مختلف حتى تستطيع تمييزه بعينك
> ثم عند الحصر تغلق كل اللير عدا قطر 25 مثلا و تستخدم الامر tot و تختار كل ما يظهر لك على الشاشة مرة واحدة و بمنتهى السهولة سوف تحصل على مجموع الاطوال الافقية
> أما الاطوال الراسية فهى لا تظهر على الاتوكاد و يجب تقديرها بنفسك حسب عدد النزلات​
> ...


كنت زمان بشتغل بطريقتك الاولانيه بتاعه اللاير بس اكتشفت انها مرهقه و محتاجه تركيز و لو نسيت اى خط لاى سبب ما هتفرق معاك فى الحصر و كل ما النسيان زاد الخطأ يزيد 
اسهل بقى من ده كله 
انك تعمل كل قطر خط كامل و توقفه عند تغير القطر 
بمعنى 
لو برسم خط حريق و ماشى بالاقطار 1 بوصه ثم 1 و ربع ثو 1 ونص ثم 2
اعمل خط يعبر عن ال 1 بوصه من اوله لاخره و بعدين انهى امر لاين و اعمل امر لاين جديد للقطر 1 و ربع و بعدين نفس الشئ مع باقى الاقطار 
لما اجى اعمل الحصر هيبقى اختيار القطر سهل جدا 
و نصيحه بعد ما تعمل حصر لمجموعه من الاطوال اعمل الامر التالى 
e then enter (الامر حذف)
P ( بمعنى اخر اختيار )
ثم انتر 
و كده يبقى اول باول بعد حصر كل قطر بمسح الخطوط اللى اتعمل لها حصر 
فايده الحركه دى انك فى نهايه الحصر خالص ممكن تلاقى شويه خطوط نسيت تعمل لها سلكشن 
تقوم حاصرهم و ضايفهم على الحصر اللى انت كاتبه و انتهى الموضوع 
و الحركه بتاعه المسح دى كمان يفضل عملها فى البلوكات لان ساعات البلوك بيبقى موجود مرتين باسمين مختلفين 

ملحوظه مهمه جدا 
قبل بدايه الحصر لااااااااااااااااااااااازم نعمل الامر overkill علشان نضمن اننا مش بنعمل مضاعفه لعدد البلوكات او الاطوال فى حاله ان فيه بلوك مكرر فوق بعضه مرتين فبدل ما نحصر مثلا 100 سبرنكلر نلاقى الحصر طالع 200 سبرنكلر

انما حلو يا ابو عمو اللسب اللى انت حاطه ده 

للمزيد من خبايا الاوتوكاد يمكن الرجوع لهذا الموضوع 
الاوامر العجيبه فى الاوتوكاد
و الموضوع فيه كتاب عبقرى عن اسرار الاوتوكاد بس بالانجليزى للى عاوز


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يوليو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> و نصيحه بعد ما تعمل حصر لمجموعه من الاطوال اعمل الامر التالى
> e then enter (الامر حذف)
> p ( بمعنى اخر اختيار )
> ثم انتر
> و كده يبقى اول باول بعد حصر كل قطر بمسح الخطوط اللى اتعمل لها حصر


 

:75::75::75::75::75::75:

فكرة جامدة نخششت فى الدماغ

" اللى نخلصه نخلص عليه "

و الافضل اننا نعمل كده فى نسخة اخرى من المخطط المطلوب حصره لاننا سوف نمسح ما قمنا بحصره اولاً بأول.​


----------



## zanitty (29 يوليو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> :75::75::75::75::75::75:
> 
> فكرة جامدة نخششت فى الدماغ
> 
> ...


كنت لسه هقول لك موضوع الملف المنفصل ده 
انا بعمل مجلد جديد للحصر بحط فيه كل الملفات اللى هستخدمها


----------



## hamadalx (29 يوليو 2011)

والله نفسى أدخل مناقصة لمشروع إذا كان من إيدين المهندس محمد أو المهندس زانيتى ...لأن أنا تعبت من التندرز اللى بتيجى وعينيا باظت بجد ......بس الحمد لله بتستر معايا فى المشاريع الكبيرة


----------



## zanitty (29 يوليو 2011)

hamadalx قال:


> والله نفسى أدخل مناقصة لمشروع إذا كان من إيدين المهندس محمد أو المهندس زانيتى ...لأن أنا تعبت من التندرز اللى بتيجى وعينيا باظت بجد ......بس الحمد لله بتستر معايا فى المشاريع الكبيرة


هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بتخانق مع مديرى بقول له اللى احنا عاملينه ده مش تندر و لا ديزاين 
دى دراسه كامله من الالف للياء حتى المخططات تشيل بس كلمه ديزاين دراوينج و تحط شوب دراونج و خلاص
مره جالى مقاول بيقول لى مش عارف اعمل ايه زياده علشان المخطط ده يبقى شوب دراونج 
حتى الليفل بتاع الدكت حاططه له و المسافات بتاعه الهانجر محطوطه و فيه كو اورديناشن بين الشغل و شغل الحريق و الصحى و الكهربا و ديتايلز لكل حاجه 
يعنى تاجر شويه عمال و فورمان و تشتغل على طول
ابقى بس تعالى و انا اظبطك كود سى فى الماتيريال سبمتالز


----------



## mohamed mech (29 يوليو 2011)

zanitty قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ابقى بس تعالى و انا اظبطك كود سى فى الماتيريال سبمتالز


 
هههههههههههه

الماتريل ده ملعب تانى و كبير و بتاع علاقات و ارقام تليفونات سبلاير
 و ضرب تحت الحزام بين الموردين و بعضهم
سيب لهم نفسك و هما هيعلموك​


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (29 يوليو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> يمكن استخدام امر
> bcount
> لحصر مجموعة من البلوكات
> 
> ...



طول عمرك بتجيب من الاخر
اقولك اية بس - غير ربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد بيرم (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لا قصة ولا غيرو 00 وكيف عرفتي أنو من دمشق ؟

ممكن حساب الكميات عن طريق البولي لاين pl انتر ls انتر


----------



## م.ماسة (29 يوليو 2011)

بس شو هالطريقة ما فهمتها ابدا اول مرة بسمع فيها لوسمحت وضح الطريقة مو مفهومة على كل حال مشكور بس طريقة الاستاذ محمد ميك لقيتها ممتازة
لأنو مو انت نفسك اللي كنت عم تعطي محاضرة بنقابة ريف دمشق عن العزل الحراري يوم الثلاثاء


----------



## pora (30 يوليو 2011)

الله عليك يا mohamed mech تسلم ايدك ياهندسه


----------



## esamkhattab (6 أغسطس 2011)

الاخ زانتيى تحيه عطره لك ولباقى الزملاء 
عندى ملف اوتوكاد به مخطط شوب درونج ومعمول كويس 
ازاى اخد نفس ال ليرات واستخدمهم فى اى ملف اخر وهل يمكن الاستفاده من امر script 
بالمناسبه انا عملت امر csript وانا فى ملف جديد فلم اجد ملف افتحه 
ونفسى اخذ هذه الاعدادات على فلاشه واضعها لى كمبيوتر اخر 
فأين اضعها وفى اى مجلد 
معلش احنا بندقدق بزلطين لكنى احاول جاهدا


----------



## zanitty (6 أغسطس 2011)

esamkhattab قال:


> الاخ زانتيى تحيه عطره لك ولباقى الزملاء
> عندى ملف اوتوكاد به مخطط شوب درونج ومعمول كويس
> ازاى اخد نفس ال ليرات واستخدمهم فى اى ملف اخر وهل يمكن الاستفاده من امر script
> بالمناسبه انا عملت امر csript وانا فى ملف جديد فلم اجد ملف افتحه
> ...


طيب طالما بتدقدق بزلطتين الاسطى سعيد بينصحك بالاتى 
خد الشغل اللى انت عملته (شغل الميكانيك بس) كوبى 
و بعدين اعمل له بايست فى الملف الجديد 
بس قبل ما تعمل بايست اعمل الامر pu و اختار all 
ليه بقى 
علشن لو معاك بلوك فى الشغل القديم و هتحطه فى الشغل الجديد و فى نفس الوقت كان الشغل الجديد فيه موجود بلوك بنفس الاسم 
فى الحاله دى البلوك اللى فى الملف الموجود هو اللى هينزل مش اللى انت جايبه فى ايدك كوبى
و كذلك الحال بالنسبه للايرات 
يعنى لو عندك لاير اسمها تهانى مثلا و كان لونها اخضر و اللاين تايب بتاعها داش و انت جايب الشغل بتاعك فيه لاير اسمها تهانى برضوا و اللاين تايب كونينيوس 
ساعتها هتلاقى الشغل بعد ما تعمل له بايست اتحول بقدره قادر الى اللون الاخضر و اللاين تايب داشد
و نصيحه تانى 
اعمل ملف اسمه مثللا HVAC حط فيه كل شغلك و متظبط لايرات و بلوكات و كل حاجه و مفيهوش معمارى و لا اى حاجه تانى و كل ما تيجى تبتدى اى شغل جديد خد كل اللى جوا الملف ده كوبى و اعمل له بايس فى الشغل الجديد بتاعك 
يعنى الملف ده هيبقى بمثابه ملف استاندرد ليك و حجمه هيبقى خفيف على فكره يعنى تقدر تتحرك بيه على فلاشه 
و كل عام و انتم بخير 
و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته


----------



## esamkhattab (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا عمنا 
نفذت ما قلته وكله تمام .
ما زال موضوع script غامضا نرجو المزيد من الايضاح وكيف يمكن عمل upload لاى lisp بالاوتوكاد
ممكن ملف بن سيجمنت ؟ او ما هو افضل line weight بالنسبه لطباعه مكونات مخطط التكييف 
كل ذلك يمكن ان يساعدنى فى حاله عدم وجود الرسام 
فعذرا على الاسئله ان بدت بدائيه للبعض 
وشكرا يا هندسه


----------



## zanitty (7 أغسطس 2011)

esamkhattab قال:


> شكرا عمنا
> نفذت ما قلته وكله تمام .
> ما زال موضوع script غامضا نرجو المزيد من الايضاح وكيف يمكن عمل upload لاى lisp بالاوتوكاد
> ممكن ملف بن سيجمنت ؟ او ما هو افضل line weight بالنسبه لطباعه مكونات مخطط التكييف
> ...



خلاص كده السكربت ملوش لازمه طالما عملت اللى قلت لك عليه لانه ادى نفس الغرض

اديلك ملف بن اسيمنت تمام بس تلتزم بقى بالالوان اللى انا عاملها و اللايرات اللى انا عاملها ( بمعنى انى هديلك كمان الرسمه اللى بشتغل بيها بالوانها و لايراتها و بلوكاتها و هديلك معاها عدد 2 اسيمنت " واحد تطبع بيه ال A0 & A1 و التانى تطبع بيه ال A3 @ A4" - مشفتش بقى دلع اكتر من كده- )

اما عمل ابلود للسب فهو كالتالى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/1026279-post28.html

لاحظ ان الامر ee اللى فى الشرح بيتغير على حسب اللسب يعنى كل لسب له الاختصار بتاعه و لو عاوز المزيد راجع الموضوع ده 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124900.html

و مفيش اى اسئله تافهه يا معلم لاننا كلنا فى يوم من الايام سالنا نفس الاسئله فانت دلوقتى واخد مكانك فى الخط اللى كلنا مشيناه و كلنا لازم نمشيه و اوعى تتحرج تسال عن اى حاجه تانى 

"يضيع العلم فى شيئين " الحياء و الكبر "

القف الملفات فى المرفقات ( و علشان خاطرك هتلاقى ملف للتكيف و ملف للصرف وواحد فى الواتر سبلاى - يعنى لو واخدين بعض عن حب برضوا مكنتش دلعتك كده - )


----------



## esamkhattab (7 أغسطس 2011)

حبيب قلبى ووجدانى ما ليش غيرك حبيب تانى :77::84:

انا عارف انك مش حتسبنى اضيع وسط الريح :19:

سلام يالغالى :20:

وربنا يزيد المحبه 

وسلام مخصوص لمحمد ميكابيك صديقك العزيز :84:


----------



## zanitty (7 أغسطس 2011)

esamkhattab قال:


> حبيب قلبى ووجدانى ما ليش غيرك حبيب تانى :77::84:
> 
> انا عارف انك مش حتسبنى اضيع وسط الريح :19:
> 
> ...


تسلم لى يا غالى 
عاوز اعرف رايك الحاجه عجبتك و اللا لا
و يوصل سلامك


----------



## esamkhattab (7 أغسطس 2011)

*تسلم يا هندسه*

تسلم ايديك يا هندسه :75:
انا الان انظر الى line weight واشاهد انه مختلف من دكت التغذيه والطرد بالاماره التغذيه 5. والطرد 2. وكذلك ال text معمول 3. :85:
كذلك الير سهله :75:
وقمت بوضع الاسيمنت فى plot manager لاستخدامها لاحقا 
بارك الله لكم جميعا 
باين حنسيب الزلطين قريب او نساهم بيهم فى مظاهره :15:
و لا بلاش مظاهره ياعم حد يتعور
 لاننا فى الاخر اخوات


----------



## مستر هندسة (30 يوليو 2012)

يمكنك حساب كميات الفانكويلات او الفتحات او اي بلوك من نوع محدد من خلال الاتوكاد ولكن يجب اضافة Attributes للبلوكة اثناء مرحلة التصميم تتضمن رقم العنصر والخصائص المميزة الاخرى لهذا العنصر (مثلا الاستطاعة التبريدية للفانكويل او غزراة الهواء خلال الفتحة ....) وبحيث تكون هذه الـ Attributes مخفية اي لاتظهر على الموديل.
المرحلة الثانية هي عملية Data Extraction حيث يقوم الاتوكاد بإنشاء جدول يحتوي على الحقول التي انتي تحددينها (اي الخصائص المطلوبة) والمستمدة من الـ Attributes. كما يمكن عمل تحديث للجدول المنشأ عند اجراء اي تعديل في عدد العناصر في المخطط.


----------



## ندهى (28 أبريل 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## محمد الفخرانى (13 مايو 2013)

انا بكتب امر bcount مش بيتنفذ بيقولى الامر مش موجود


----------



## abdomohamed (13 يونيو 2014)

thank you


----------

